# Some more T/F questions for you guys to think about



## kukoctony

They might be tricky.......

1- The most common dreams are those with sexual imagery.       

2- The majority of the characters in men’s dreams are female.

3- Under hypnosis, people can be induced to perform feats they would otherwise find impossible.

4- Under hypnosis, people can be induced to perform acts they would otherwise find immoral.

5- In large amounts, alcohol is a depressant; in small amounts, it is a stimulant.

6- Lowly animals, like sea snails, behave by instincts and are incapable of learning.

7- Humans are the only animals that can learn behaviors merely by observing others.

8- With training, pigeons can be taught to discriminate a Bach composition from a Stravinsky composition.

9- Negative reinforcement is another name for punishment.

10- Research indicates that televised violence leads to aggressive behavior by children and teenagers who watch the program.

11- When people go around a circle saying their names, the poorest memories are for what was just said by the person just before them.

12- Memory aids (for example: those that use imagery and devices for organization) are no more useful than simple rehearsal of information.

13- Our experiences are etched on our brain, just as the grooves on a CD receive and retain recorded messages.

14- When people learn something when intoxicated, they recall it best when they are again intoxicated.

15- The hour before sleep is a good time to commit information to memory.

16- Part of knowing when to eat is our memory of our last meal.

17- Descriptions of the feelings accompanying orgasm written by men cannot be distinguished from those written by women.

18- Research has shown that homosexuality is linked with problems in a child’s relationships with parents.



19- When asked  “What is it that makes your life meaningful?” most people mention “meaningful work” before anything else.

20- People report greatest enjoyment of life when they are quietly relaxing.

21- Some emotional responses involve no conscious thinking.

22- The polygraph has proved to be extremely effective in detecting lies.

23- Facial expressions associated with emotions such as happiness and fear are the same the world over.

24- Imitating others’ facial expressions helps us feel what they are feeling.

25- Occasionally blowing off steam seems to reduce anger and aggression in the long run.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Some more T/F questions for you guys to think about.*

I think I'll hold off responding to these ones for a while to give othes a chance to voice their opinions.

Anyone care to take a stab at one or more of these?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Some more T/F questions for you guys to think about.*

Okay - here's my thoughts:

1- The most common dreams are those with sexual imagery.  _False_

2- The majority of the characters in men’s dreams are female. _False_

3- Under hypnosis, people can be induced to perform feats they would otherwise find impossible. _"Impossible"? I'd say False - "Unlikely to do otherwise"? Probably, but not all people are equally susceptible to hypnosis._

4- Under hypnosis, people can be induced to perform acts they would otherwise find immoral.  _See above - some people are very susceptible to hypnosis; other not at all - would the susceptible ones do something immoral in their own eyes? I don't know - I would guess no but I don't know._

5- In large amounts, alcohol is a depressant; in small amounts, it is a stimulant.  _Correct, to a point - I believe that alcohol has a time-course: initially a stimulant and later a depressant._

6- Lowly animals, like sea snails, behave by instincts and are incapable of learning.  _True_

7- Humans are the only animals that can learn behaviors merely by observing others.  _False - it has been demonstrated in other animals including primates, cats, dogs, etc._

8- With training, pigeons can be taught to discriminate a Bach composition from a Stravinsky composition.   _This might be true - they can be taught some pretty complex discriminations, though I can't recall how good their hearing is..._

9- Negative reinforcement is another name for punishment. _False._

10- Research indicates that televised violence leads to aggressive behavior by children and teenagers who watch the program.  _In my opinion, this has not been conclusively established - I think there are other variables that play into the link between observing agression and behaving aggressively - for example, one of Bandura's early studies showed that one factor was the consequences of subsequent aggression for the observer  another was the consequences of aggression for the model being observed._

11- When people go around a circle saying their names, the poorest memories are for what was just said by the person just before them. _I'm not sure - generally, memory for recent events is better than for less recent events in short-term memory (the primacy-recency effect)._

12- Memory aids (for example: those that use imagery and devices for organization) are no more useful than simple rehearsal of information. _I think this is false - mnemonics have been shown to be helpful in remembering at least certain types of material._

13- Our experiences are etched on our brain, just as the grooves on a CD receive and retain recorded messages. _False - most memory is reconstructive._

14- When people learn something when intoxicated, they recall it best when they are again intoxicated.  _This is the so-called "state-dependent learning" effect - there is some truth to it in that recall tends to be better when the context for recall is closer to the context for the original learning._

15- The hour before sleep is a good time to commit information to memory.  _??? your guess is as good as mine - it depends how tired you are maybe?_

16- Part of knowing when to eat is our memory of our last meal.  _I would say False for most people - but again I'm not sure._

17- Descriptions of the feelings accompanying orgasm written by men cannot be distinguished from those written by women.  _No idea._

18- Research has shown that homosexuality is linked with problems in a child’s relationships with parents.  _False._

19- When asked “What is it that makes your life meaningful?” most people mention “meaningful work” before anything else. _Hmmm... I'd say False - I would guess loved ones, family would come first..._
20- People report greatest enjoyment of life when they are quietly relaxing. _I think that might depend on the person - I'd say False in general._

21- Some emotional responses involve no conscious thinking.  _True._

22- The polygraph has proved to be extremely effective in detecting lies.  _False._

23- Facial expressions associated with emotions such as happiness and fear are the same the world over.  _I think this is False._

24- Imitating others’ facial expressions helps us feel what they are feeling.  _I'm not sure._

25- Occasionally blowing off steam seems to reduce anger and aggression in the long run.  _Depends on the person and how one "blows off steam" - for some people, the self-talk that accompanies "blowing off steam" serves only to fuel more anger._


----------



## jubjub

*Some more T/F questions for you guys to think about.*

Okay, I'll give this a go.  I have a few minutes to kill........

1- The most common dreams are those with sexual imagery. 
False

2- The majority of the characters in men’s dreams are female. 
False

3- Under hypnosis, people can be induced to perform feats they would otherwise find impossible. 
I would say false. I think they could do things they wouldn't normally do, but not things they would find impossible.

4- Under hypnosis, people can be induced to perform acts they would otherwise find immoral. 
Somewhat true, I think, if they were very susceptible to suggestion.

5- In large amounts, alcohol is a depressant; in small amounts, it is a stimulant. 
I agree with the depressant, part - but not the stimulant part.

6- Lowly animals, like sea snails, behave by instincts and are incapable of learning.
False - they would have to learn to adapt, as is true of all species, or they probably would not be with us today. There has to be at least one male and one female of every species who would be capable of adapting and then finding each other in order for species to carry on.  Is this making any sense at all?

7- Humans are the only animals that can learn behaviors merely by observing others. 
False - the octopus, to name one, learns by observing its surroundings and is actually very clever.

8- With training, pigeons can be taught to discriminate a Bach composition from a Stravinsky composition. 
I would say true. It's probably the same as being able to distinguish amongst themselves by the noises they make or the way they make those noises.

9- Negative reinforcement is another name for punishment.
False 

10- Research indicates that televised violence leads to aggressive behavior by children and teenagers who watch the program.
True to a point, but not in all cases. 

11- When people go around a circle saying their names, the poorest memories are for what was just said by the person just before them. 
True

12- Memory aids (for example: those that use imagery and devices for organization) are no more useful than simple rehearsal of information. 
False. Everyone has their own way.

13- Our experiences are etched on our brain, just as the grooves on a CD receive and retain recorded messages. 
True

14- When people learn something when intoxicated, they recall it best when they are again intoxicated. 
False

15- The hour before sleep is a good time to commit information to memory. 
True

16- Part of knowing when to eat is our memory of our last meal. 
False

17- Descriptions of the feelings accompanying orgasm written by men cannot be distinguished from those written by women. 
False

18- Research has shown that homosexuality is linked with problems in a child’s relationships with parents. 
False



19- When asked “What is it that makes your life meaningful?” most people mention “meaningful work” before anything else. 
If work means other than at the office, as in voluntary work or being a wife and mother, I would say true.

20- People report greatest enjoyment of life when they are quietly relaxing. 
True

21- Some emotional responses involve no conscious thinking. 
True

22- The polygraph has proved to be extremely effective in detecting lies.
True, if the person being polygraphed is not aware of how to fool the polygraph machine, either by physical movements or because they are incapable withing themselves of feeling emotional over a lie. 

23- Facial expressions associated with emotions such as happiness and fear are the same the world over. 
True

24- Imitating others’ facial expressions helps us feel what they are feeling. 
True

25- Occasionally blowing off steam seems to reduce anger and aggression in the long run.
True

Now I am going to go to the post above mine and see what Dr. Baxter wrote........


----------

